# Advantages of heavier draw weight for accuracy?



## Greysides (Jun 10, 2009)

If you are shooting FITA field it could be argued your current set up is fine. You have an aiming point for the max distance and with light limbs the last shot should be as easy for you as the first.

As regards a flat trajectory, you are looking for a high poundage to arrow weight ratio. Or simply, the lightest arrows that will spine correctly for your poundage. That will help with distance estimation errors. A fast arrow could be good in wind too. A fast efficient limb will help keep the poundage requirement down too.

If you shoot heavier limbs your POD will increase but not as much as you may think as the increased poundage will require heavier arrows which will eat into the increase. Higher poundage will tend to compact your crawls as well as increase the POD. You want to make sure that the full range of distances shot can be achieved within the width of your tab. You don't want to be crawling any further than that (and less, if possible) for your 5m crawl.

For FITA field distances 36-38# should be adequate and may be more than adequate given the info you've given. 

The vertical give of your arrow rest will be critical to the compactness of your crawls and the range available using the width of your tab for measurement.


----------



## Viper1 (Aug 21, 2003)

JR - 

You said 200 arrow a week? 

OK, a full FITA is 144 arrows for record + practice arrows.
A field round is 112 arrows for record + practice arrows.
An American/900 round is 90 arrows for record + practice arrows.

These are one day, usually several hour events. 

I've said this before, so this is the Reader's Digest version:
Optimal draw weight at any given time is that which allows a clean release, but doesn't fatigue the shooter before the event is over. 

30# with the right arrows and a reasonable draw length will do 70M without breaking a sweat or running out of sight travel. For barebow... and point on, can't help ya. IOWs, use the most you can make it through a match with, without having to work near theend. 

One other red flag, even though you didn't ask... 
Randomly switching out bows will usually prevent "most" people from really excelling. 

Viper1 out.


----------



## grantmac (May 31, 2007)

With the right arrows you can shoot WA Field no problem with 30-32#. I've done it.

Where you may have an issue is in the wind. But generally you will have more problems shooting a weight you can't dominate long before wind becomes a factor.

-Grant


----------



## _JR_ (Mar 30, 2014)

Viper1 said:


> One other red flag, even though you didn't ask...
> Randomly switching out bows will usually prevent "most" people from really excelling.
> 
> Viper1 out.


Yeah, I know...
But the thrill of being polyarcherous (or should that be 'polytoxonous'?) is greater than the need to chase scores. 
For now, at least.


----------



## mrcina (Dec 2, 2013)

Your anchor height and arrow length also affect your POI. Try to anchor your index finger in the corner of mouth, then try to anchor ring or little finger in the same place and you will see how it changes your POI. People with low anchors have higher POI.


----------



## DK Lieu (Apr 6, 2011)

In general, more draw weight will allow you to put a heavier arrow down range faster, making it less affected by wind and other environmental variables. The loose will also be more forgiving to release errors. As already noted, a faster arrow will also be more forgiving to errors is distance estimation for field. There is indeed a competitive advantage for shooting higher draw weight outdoors, otherwise top level competitors wouldn't be doing it. However, these advantages are realized only if you can handle the higher weight with good technique, even after many arrows. For example... about six months after I started shooting, I bought a pair of 40# limbs (holding around 44#) in a moment of blind egotism. Those limbs set my progress back around 4 years; 2 years getting screwed up, and another 2 years trying to correct those screw ups. I'm now shooting very comfortably with 35# limbs (holding around 38#).

Jeff, next time you're in my area, I would be happy to let you try my old 40# limbs. They are the old Hoyt Edge model (wood/glass), and I've been trying to unload those things for years, in case you may actually want to buy them. I'll also let you try my spare limbs, which are 35# Border HEX6H BB1.


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

When it comes to draw weight, a good question to ask is, for how many arrows do you want to use good technique? 

I mean, I could probably shoot a 60# recurve with good technique 4 or 5 times. Right now, with my 47# bow, I get about 30-40 shots before I start to feel my shoulder creeping up. 

If I dropped to 40#, that number would easily go up to 100 or more.

With my barebow rig, since my holds are so short, I can comfortably shoot 44# for hours.

Just gotta figure out physically where you're at, then try to stay within yourself.

John


----------



## steve morley (Dec 24, 2005)

John this is a great point, specially on IFAA Worlds/Euros which is 5 days. At IFAA Worlds in Dahn around 6 Germans were shooting +60# Longbows they were doing well a couple in 3rd an 4th position but by day 4 they were done and really struggling to make good shots.

This video Redbow (Dana) on the left shooting 50# the German (was 3rd) on the right 65#, this is day 4 and he was struggling, note the arrow trajectory 50#/450g v 65#/650g


----------



## _JR_ (Mar 30, 2014)

Thanks for the good advice, everyone. I will take that all into consideration!
And yes, Dennis, I'll let you know when I'm in Berkeley next - I'd love to try those limbs out!

RE: the video above - guy on the right doesn't look like he's having much fun. I want to call out to him "DUDE! Chill out!! Smile!!! Look at what you're doing - you're walking around in a beautiful forest, shooting a longbow! 

Anyway, I'm relieved to see I'm not the only one who shoots into the dirt on occasion...


----------



## steve morley (Dec 24, 2005)

_JR_ said:


> RE: the video above - guy on the right doesn't look like he's having much fun.


It's not fun when you're in the medals and dropping out because your bow is too much for 5 days shooting, he was just frustrated at not having the control he had the previous days.


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

Good example Steve. Thanks for sharing it.


----------



## regas (Oct 24, 2013)

viper1, could you explain this statement? " For barebow... and point on, can't help ya. IOWs, use the most you can make it through a match with, without having to work near the end. 
" . IOWs ?


----------



## lowellhigh79 (Aug 3, 2012)

regas said:


> viper1, could you explain this statement? " For barebow... and point on, can't help ya. IOWs, use the most you can make it through a match with, without having to work near the end.
> " . IOWs ?


In other words?


----------

